# How do you sand?



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I'm always looking for the fastest and best way to sand. I'd just like to know what do you finish sand with (pole sander,orbital) , and how does it work for you. Looking for residential sanding methods mostly. 
I use a super sander 150 grit, i check out with a trim tex dual angle sponge and a 300 watt halogen


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

For the majority of the time we use the Full circle brand sanding tools.
http://www.walltools.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=full+circle

We also use 150gritt. I now sponge with a Norton Medium Millwork sponge.
2buck showed it to me and was nice enough to send me one and they are amazing!!
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...1&keyword=Norton+sanding+sponge&storeId=10051

A little coarse at first, so you have to be careful, wear it down on concrete or a 2x4 for a little bit then you're good to go. 
They last a very long time compared to usual sponges!
Im still using the one you sent me 2buck :yes:

And we also have one Black widow poll sander by Trim-Tex which I really love!! Extremely light head. We're using it with a columbia roller handle and it's as if you're barely holding anything. But unfortunately our supplier doesn't carry Trim-Tex sand paper so we're always out 
Need to order some more.

And we also have a Porter Cable dustless sanding system. Haven't used it as much as I'd like too, there's no where to buy discs for it around here. 
So that's something else I need to order as well. I'd be using 220gritt with that however.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sand what?:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Sand what?:blink:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> I'm always looking for the fastest and best way to sand. I'd just like to know what do you finish sand with (pole sander,orbital) , and how does it work for you. Looking for residential sanding methods mostly.
> I use a super sander 150 grit, i check out with a trim tex dual angle sponge and a 300 watt halogen


I get 2 b1tches to sand, ones called 2buckjurnior , and the other is called the newb:whistling2:

You just started a fire topic on here DLS....... Us Ontario boys are the only ones who don't use a power sander.

They just don't understand how smooth our work is









:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Begrudgingly?

Sparingly?

Carefully?

Quickly?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Sand what?:blink:


Oh ? So YOU'RE the guy we've always heard about but never have been seen !

You're gonna need a PT cam now so we can REALLY see your work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Oh ? So YOU'RE the guy we've always heard about but never have been seen !
> 
> You're gonna need a PT cam now so we can REALLY see your work.


Up until now we've only heard legends...
But now there's a face and a name to the tales......
This guy!? Really? :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Oh ? So YOU'RE the guy we've always heard about but never have been seen !
> 
> You're gonna need a PT cam now so we can REALLY see your work.


 just talkin chit Slingr! Seems the older I get the more I have to sand ,,but still have no need for the orbit or belt sander!:whistling2:


Really tho....If givin the time and$$$ drywall can be finished out without sanding.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Up until now we've only heard legends...
> But now there's a face and a name to the tales......
> This guy!? Really? :laughing:
> View attachment 4411


 You want a new one PT.....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> You want a new one PT.....


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Oh ? So YOU'RE the guy we've always heard about but never have been seen !
> 
> You're gonna need a PT cam now so we can REALLY see your work.


I've heard them all, the thats taper soo good he dosen't need to sand. The taper thats faster on a baker then i am on stilts. My favorite i know a guy that trowels fast then i can box. I wonder if it's the same guy:whistling2: I say whats his name where is he i want to be that guys partner


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

dlsdrywall said:


> i've heard them all, the thats taper soo good he dosen't need to sand. The taper thats faster on a baker then i am on stilts. My favorite i know a guy that trowels fast then i can box. I wonder if it's the same guy:whistling2: I say whats his name where is he i want to be that guys partner


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> I've heard them all, the thats taper soo good he dosen't need to sand. The taper thats faster on a baker then i am on stilts. My favorite i know a guy that trowels fast then i can box. I wonder if it's the same guy:whistling2: I say whats his name where is he i want to be that guys partner


Hahaha! That's true.
Just yesterday one my employees was telling me how he ran into a taper he used to work with years ago, and he was telling this guy how he runs boxes with me now.

And his old taper buddy was like "oh, pfft, I can trowel just as fast as any box" and my guy was trying to explain to him "umm...no...you can't. Not even close"

And the guy kept on going "with all the clean up and the prep and getting everything ready" etc..

My guy said he didn't bother to continue arguing, he said clearly this guy had no idea how a box was run or how fast and effective they could be. There is absolutely no way, someone using a trowel can beat a guy on a box, quality or speed wise. Doesn't matter how many years on a trowel you've got. A guy running a box will be home having a beer by the time you finish half of what he did.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Thought I recognized you from somewhere ! Enrico Palazzo !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> You want a new one PT.....


 I was just kidding around ...I WAS NOT giving PT the bird!
I was just giving him another finger pic to use!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! That's true.
> Just yesterday one my employees was telling me how he ran into a taper he used to work with years ago, and he was telling this guy how he runs boxes with me now.
> 
> And his old taper buddy was like "oh, pfft, I can trowel just as fast as any box" and my guy was trying to explain to him "umm...no...you can't. Not even close"
> ...


 I would rather teach a hand finisher to use the mud boxes than teach a machine finisher to hand finish..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I was just kidding around ...I WAS NOT giving PT the bird!
> I was just giving him another finger pic to use!


Hehehe I know bro.
I hope that was taken the same day as the last one, other wise you've been wearing that shirt for a long time :blink:



moore said:


> I would rather teach a hand finisher to use the mud boxes than teach a machine finisher to hand finish..


Very true!! Words of wisdom.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I would rather teach a hand finisher to use the mud boxes than teach a machine finisher to hand finish..


 
I'm a little confused:confused1:. I thought they went hand in hand. You can't be a good tool finisher if you can't run a complete hand finish.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

By the way DLS, I wish I'd have bought a power sander 10 years ago.:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> You want a new one PT.....


That finger looks like it had been broken before. Didn't you learn your lesson??:no::laughing:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

The only thing i like about sanding is when im done i get paid............................. Weeeellllll, ok 30 days later:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> By the way DLS, I wish I'd have bought a power sander 10 years ago.:yes:


So, how big a difference has it made. Is it b/c it made production faster, or b/c it made sanding easier

and don't say both:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So, how big a difference has it made. Is it b/c it made production faster, or b/c it made sanding easier
> 
> and don't say both:whistling2:


Truthfully it's not that much faster. It can be once you get the hang of it. I definitely don't find sanding easier with it.
I'm sure once mine is broken in a little more it will be.
But as of right now, the joint where the head meets is still pretty stiff and rigid. So the pivoting head isn't as smooth as it should be because it's still fairly new. That causes it to dig into the finish a little bit if i'm not holding my arms up pretty high to keep the appropriate angle. So more or less, go find a 10lb dumbbell hold your arm outwards at 45 degree angle and see how long you last.
That's what it feels like to me.
Until, like I said, the stiffness wears down a little bit and I can stand almost directly under it without having to hold my arms up over my chest, it's not easy to run.
But I received my sample pack from Joest, so I'm sure having the appropriate gritt will also help allot. That way I will be able to apply a little more pressure to the pivoting head without sanding through my finish.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

this guy is a Mexican


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

this guy has been here wayyy to long


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

This guy aint been here long enough


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> this guy is a Mexican










But he's my new partner


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But he's my new partner


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So, how big a difference has it made. Is it b/c it made production faster, or b/c it made sanding easier
> 
> and don't say both:whistling2:



2Buck, I posted this clip on another thread. But I thought given your question you may have not seen it. The join was about 7.5m long.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> 2Buck, I posted this clip on another thread. But I thought given your question you may have not seen it. The join was about 7.5m long.
> 2012-06-07_08-13-39_179.mp4 - YouTube


Ya, I like that video Gaz.
See, right now because mine's so stiff and I didn't have the appropriate gritt I always found myself holding it over my chest, like this







Which gets very hard on the arms after a while.
I need to break it a bit more so I can run it like this.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How did you do that thumb nail still photo thingamy jig???


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So, how big a difference has it made. Is it b/c it made production faster, or b/c it made sanding easier
> 
> and don't say both:whistling2:


I like it the most because it's made sanding easier. I guess it depends on the level of sanding thats required in your area. Around here everything needs to be FULLY sanded, no lightly sanded orange peely crap, oh yea, don't burn the paper. I remember the days when dusting the edges and knocking out laps was acceptable, no more.
In addition... It's much faster for me to achieve this level of sanding with the power sander. And no straight line sander marks looks much better too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I like it the most because it's made sanding easier. I guess it depends on the level of sanding thats required in your area. Around here everything needs to be FULLY sanded, no lightly sanded orange peely crap, oh yea, don't burn the paper. I remember the days when dusting the edges and knocking out laps was acceptable, no more.
> In addition... It's much faster for me to achieve this level of sanding with the power sander. And no straight line sander marks looks much better too.


I'll race ya!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I'll race ya!!


You'd win moore, I don't rush the sand job.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> How did you do that thumb nail still photo thingamy jig???



I use this. 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows7/products/features/snipping-tool


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> How did you do that thumb nail still photo thingamy jig???


Almost every keyboard has what's called a "Print Screen Button".
Mine is in line with all my "F" buttons. In that same row at the top.
Almost immediately above my backspace button.
It says "PrtSc". That's short form for Print Screen.
Here's a picture for you. Show you what it looks like.








And all that does essentially is take a picture of exactly what's on your monitor.
For example, I'll take one right......now!








It acts sort of like a CTRL C and CTRL V for copying & pasting.
But only for screen shots. So you've temporarily saved it.
Now what you would do is open up a program of your choice.
I just use paint, because it comes standard on almost all computers, start a new file, and click "Paste"! Done. Now you can crop it, shrink it, do with it as you please.

Mind you if you click your print screen button, your image won't stay in memory forever. You need to paste it to a program and save it as a .JPG. Then you'll have it forever.

Also note, that if you try and copy & paste some text, it will copy over your screen shot.
Give it a go! See what you think! It's a nifty little button. I was glad when I discovered. I'm pretty sure I was eight years old mind you. :laughing: But it's never too late to learn! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That's the hard way PT. Try the link I posted.
1.- open program
2.- crop desired area
3.- save as

Real simple !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> That's the hard way PT. Try the link I posted.
> 1.- open program
> 2.- crop desired area
> 3.- save as
> ...


Oh Wow!! That is simple!....
I thought it was a program that needed to be downloaded. I didn't realize I already had it! Wicked!! Thanks Mudslingr! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I like it the most because it's made sanding easier. I guess it depends on the level of sanding thats required in your area. Around here everything needs to be FULLY sanded, no lightly sanded orange peely crap, oh yea, don't burn the paper. I remember the days when dusting the edges and knocking out laps was acceptable, no more.
> In addition... It's much faster for me to achieve this level of sanding with the power sander. And no straight line sander marks looks much better too.


Same here with past,,,, and now present way of sanding.:yes:

maybe PT should lend me his sander, so I can break it in for him:thumbup:

Whats pissing us off more, Is were the crew that always gets the painted ceilings. I can talk to other tapers , and their like wow, it's been a while since I've done painted ceilings. With us it's every second home:furious:

Doing one right now


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> 2Buck, I posted this clip on another thread. But I thought given your question you may have not seen it. The join was about 7.5m long.
> 2012-06-07_08-13-39_179.mp4 - YouTube


I love watching other people sand:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Same here with past,,,, and now present way of sanding.:yes:
> 
> maybe PT should lend me his sander, so I can break it in for him:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Wanna borrow it for a little 2buck?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I started thinking about this thread today, and how fortunate (or crafty?) I've been to be able to sell finishes that require little to no sanding. 

Homeowner: "I think I'd like a smooth finish"

Me: "Perfect! You'll love this hand texture...it's almost smooth, with a few bits of character thrown in. Best of all, there's very little dust. Did I mention you'll save $***x.xx over a traditional smooth finish?"

But sometimes it doesn't work, and I get sad. And have to sand. And make more money:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wanna borrow it for a little 2buck?


Sure:thumbup:

But a bit down the road, things are a bit hectic right now. Mother just got out of hospital (needs help) 2bjr just got back, horrible reno job on the go blah blah.

We can work something out, maybe send a tool or rental money your way, I'll PM you in a month or so.........

But I'm still going to pick on you though:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure:thumbup:
> 
> But a bit down the road, things are a bit hectic right now. Mother just got out of hospital (needs help) 2bjr just got back, horrible reno job on the go blah blah.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Your rental fee just went up then. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Same here with past,,,, and now present way of sanding.:yes:
> 
> maybe PT should lend me his sander, so I can break it in for him:thumbup:
> 
> ...


 
You big sissy, ALL our stuff is painted ceilings and walls but i guess i shouldnt speak too soon, Your ceilings can be huge, They dont get that big here, Garages seem to be the biggest.

Your a sissy to PT, Boo hoo the sander gets heavy :jester: Actually i thought all sanders you have to hold up accross your chest, They can be a strain but seldom to you use one more than 3 hrs, Thats easy a whole house of flats done, I didnt realise they could be used vertical, But i think a clip somewhere on the festool planex they do.

Look at the plate i was parked behind this morn, It nearly says sheep.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> You big sissy, ALL our stuff is painted ceilings and walls but i guess i shouldnt speak too soon, Your ceilings can be huge, They dont get that big here, Garages seem to be the biggest.
> 
> Your a sissy to PT, Boo hoo the sander gets heavy :jester: Actually i thought all sanders you have to hold up accross your chest, They can be a strain but seldom to you use one more than 3 hrs, Thats easy a whole house of flats done, I didnt realise they could be used vertical, But i think a clip somewhere on the festool planex they do.
> 
> Look at the plate i was parked behind this morn, It nearly says sheep.


 Sissy!?
.....No comment...I'm not chill right now..
I read that other douche bag's comment on the other thread...
calling me a spoiled brat...pfft...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sissy!?
> .....No comment...I'm not chill right now..
> I read that other douche bag's comment on the other thread...
> calling me a spoiled brat...pfft...


 a wanna be !! pfft!!!!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahahaha! Your rental fee just went up then. :whistling2:


Your video work is very well done







. Especially your Columbia harden video, it was very professional.









Too bad your taping work is not as good as mine


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your video work is very well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I don't mind taking crap from you 2buck.
But some douche who has 5 posts!? C'mon now...:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! I don't mind taking crap from you 2buck.
> But some douche who has 5 posts!? C'mon now...:furious:


maybe we can get this guy to break his legs for you:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sissy!?
> .....No comment...I'm not chill right now..
> I read that other douche bag's comment on the other thread...
> calling me a spoiled brat...pfft...


You know im just playin, What thread?? Where, Lets get him.
:boxing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> You know im just playin, What thread?? Where, Lets get him.
> :boxing:


Post #66
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/drywall-dust-3277/index4/
Like he thinks he knows me....grrr....


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I always wanted to try a power sander, but then i looked at the back of my truck and said" where in the  am i gonna put it!" with pails material, planks, ladders, and all my tools i'll need to buy a cube truck.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

DLSdrywall said:


> I always wanted to try a power sander, but then i looked at the back of my truck and said" where in the  am i gonna put it!" with pails material, planks, ladders, and all my tools i'll need to buy a cube truck.


Just bought a 16 ft trailer, what a difference. Don't know how i lived without it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

All our stuff is smooth wall (Painted only no texture and no primer) over here so u guys have it lucky as u get 2 texture!
U charge more cash 2 do this and u hide all ur good work:jester:


----------



## Southbound_60 (May 23, 2012)

P.A. Is spot on. If you don't know how to hand finish your machine finish ain't gonna be so hot either. That being said, I do love the boxes. Not so hot on angle runners though.


----------

